# Don't laugh too hard...!



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

I am certainly no expert but i think he looks great!! For me I love it when you cant tell a minature from a standard and vise versa (sp).


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks good to me! I would drop the jacket down just a smidge so the bottom edge is resting on the top of his elbows. Nice job!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

It looks pretty good! I'd bring his front bracelets up maybe 1-2 cm though


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow! That's a great 1st attempt. I hope my 1st attempt comes out so well. You did a fantastic job.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Impressive! I can't believe this is your 1st attempt. The experts may have you tweak it a bit here or there but I think it looks great.


----------



## sgeorge (Jul 31, 2011)

As a "not a groomer" person, I think it looks great, especially as it was your first attempt at that groom!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks everybody! I thought for sure it was going to get picked apart. I guess all the studying I've been doing has payed off. thanks to those who gave me suggestions, I'll keep them in mind for his next groom!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Wow--he looks _*fantastic*_! Um, where do you live again?


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Looks great! His hair texture looks really good to scissor. How old is Trev again? Even if I wanted egg shaped poms on Leroy when I attempted this clip, I could never get it because his hair is still so flimsy. For having no rosettes, he looks balanced. That's the part that irritated me with the Continental Clip - the shape and placement of the rosettes. Great job on the cut!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> Looks great! His hair texture looks really good to scissor. How old is Trev again? Even if I wanted egg shaped poms on Leroy when I attempted this clip, I could never get it because his hair is still so flimsy. For having no rosettes, he looks balanced. That's the part that irritated me with the Continental Clip - the shape and placement of the rosettes. Great job on the cut!


Yes, he has awesome hair...my only complaint is that it's so curly! not really a complaint I guess. he just turned one, I guess he's about Leroy's age, right? Yeah I decided not to do rosettes because he had really short hair on his back, and I knew my family was already going to laugh, but if he had two little circles with half an inch of hair on them, they were REALLY going to laugh! my dad already told me that he looks like someone took off his pants and left socks. I suppose I can see that. Trev thinks its a great cut though, he was sooo frisky and silly after I was finished! He hasn't really tried to chew or scratch his skin either, which I'm happy about. I shaved his behind before I bathed him, then slathered lots of conditioner on his skin and let it sit for a while, which calmed the little bit of red he had on the back of his legs. I also decided to go with a 30 instead of a 40...perhaps I should have done a 15 though. Ah well, he seems to have really tough skin.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

He looks so good!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

OMG! Trev doesn't even look like the same dog!! But that cut sure does look_ amazing!!_ You know I tried my hardest to copy his last groom. Well, now you've gone and set the high water mark _way_ too far over my head! I sure do like seeing your work though. Are you sure you don't want to move east and specialize in grooming silver minipoos in New Jersey?


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> OMG! Trev doesn't even look like the same dog!! But that cut sure does look_ amazing!!_ You know I tried my hardest to copy his last groom. Well, now you've gone and set the high water mark _way_ too far over my head! I sure do like seeing your work though. Are you sure you don't want to move east and specialize in grooming silver minipoos in New Jersey?


Aw, thanks .  you're making me blush! I'm telling you, if you grow Chagall's hair out just a little bit more and keep doing his haircut the way you did, he'll look like Trev's silver twin.  haha, I'd kill to have a chance to groom Chagall....he's such a gorgeous color! Actually, I'd kill to have a chance to groom ALL the poodles on PF...I've yet to see a poodle here I didn't think "wow, beautiful!!" Maybe i should become a traveling groomer.  If any of you ever bring your fur kids to central Texas, let me know and I'll hand out a free groom if you want one! Getting to groom a beautiful dog is reward enough, I don't need money. 

Thanks again for everyone's kind and complimentary feedback...you guys are awesome!  I always appreciate that you take the time to critique my work.


----------

